# Good length of time between clutches?



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

What is considered a good break between clutches? 

Gibbs and Hetty have gone 2 months since Hetty last laid eggs. Now I find an egg in the cage again. They are both in awesome health and very active and per the vet the last time, he said that there are just some birds that want to lay eggs. I'm beginning to think my Hetty is one of them. It's either that or she heard me getting excited about finally getting a chance to start training full bore. 

They are very good about eating a well balanced diet and she has maintained her weight (approximately 110 grams), she's happy and energetic. I don't want to separate them as they are bonded. The shot has not been suggested as of yet because she is in good health. I was doing the longer night treatments and winter is moving in on us. I've re-arranged the cage and even moved the cage. Thought she would just relax for a bit. But no.

I will continue to monitor her closely of course, but at this point, if she lays again after this clutch... I will have to try something new. My question is... would you try separating them first? Or would you go straight for the shot? 

And about the shot.. how long does it stop them from laying for.. and for those of you that have tried the shot... after how many clutches did you opt for this and how well did it work for you?

Thanks for any input...


----------



## BirdGoddess (Oct 5, 2011)

In 'The'Cockatiel Handbook'' I read that you should only have 2 clutches a year...I'm not entirely sure if other breeders would agree or not, so I'm kind of curious.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The general limit is 2 clutches in a twelve-month period. Most cockatiels that have multiple clutches will do it consecutively, laying eggs for the next clutch before the current chicks have left the nest. Which works out to about a 6 to 8 week interval, so your hen is right on schedule.

You've been giving them longer nights, which is good. If you follow the natural daylight schedule, soon the nights will be so long and the days so short that your birds should go completely out of breeding mode.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay.. will keep up with the trying to cool it down. I'm still not convinced she didn't hear me talking about training her and Gibbs though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you tell her that the training involves delicious food rewards? This is important information after all.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol See.. she's not dumb. She gets all the good stuff anyway.


----------

